# Puppy/Adult



## Antonia_Tertia (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm curious about whether you can tell what they'll look like as an adult. Would love to see your puppy --> adult pics! Here are Nero's:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Piper. Still young at 1 year old


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

this is my sweet boy Matrix!

at 7weeks...









at 5months...









at 11months...









at 2years old...









at 3years old...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Mia at 7 weeks.









8 weeks









5 1/2 months









7 1/2 months









1 year old









17 months


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin:


8 weeks









10 weeks









2 years


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Csabre (L) and Cairo as puppies










Csabre 





































My girl!

Lee


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Some gorgeous dogs :wub:

My boy Kofi at 8 weeks 



















About 5 months










9 months










12 months











14 months










I don't think he has changed that much! :laugh:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

These pics are great! Wolfspirit, your countryside is amazingly beautiful...Kofi, too!


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

wolfspirit said:


> Some gorgeous dogs :wub:
> 
> My boy Kofi at 8 weeks
> 
> ...


gorgeous big boy you have there and the area is so awesome! it's amazing how much your boy kofi and my matrix look like twins, so so close!! or maybe it's just me!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's London's. He looks NOTHING like he did as a pup!


----------



## Antonia_Tertia (Feb 19, 2011)

These are great! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

Here’s my girl, Vega!

3 weeks:









8 weeks:









4 Months:









6 Months: 









12 Months:









2 Years:
















She’s still got some filling out to do, but I think she’s matured quite well! ♥


----------

